
White House Press Conference Live Stream in 1/2 Hour - cdvonstinkpot
http://www.whitehouse.gov/live
======
cdvonstinkpot
Talking about surveillance reform, increasing transparency.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6187237](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6187237)

------
mrt0mat0
appreciate the heads up but i don't see anything online explaining what it is
about. anyone?

------
mtgx
So much bullshit come out of his mouth from minute 1, and it's the same thing
he's already said.

